# Zielfisch Hecht, welche Wobbler/Blinker größe?



## Jeens (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe nun seit ein paar Tagen immer im Internet geschaut nach Informationen über Blinkern auf Hecht. Jedoch war ich bis jetzt immer der Ansicht wenn der Wobbler oder Blinker klein ist beißen auch kleinere Hechte an und bei großen Wobblern nur broße Hechte. Jedoch nach und nach zweifel ich daran da ich auch gehört habe das Hechte lieber an etwas größere Köder beißen als an die kleinen in der Größe von kleinen Spinnern. 
Was stimmt ? Ich blinker meist an einem kleinen See mit einer Tiefe von ca. 1,50m - 2,50m . Was würdet ihr mir dafür empfehlen ? Vielleicht habt ihr ja einen Link wo man diesen gleich bestellen kann. Außerdem wollte ich bald an einem Kanal angeln müsste in der Größe und Tiefe der Ems sein wo das Wasser auch etwas schmutzig ist. Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen da solche Wobbler auch schon etwas kosten und ich nicht gerne so viel ausgeben will um es aus zu probieren vielleicht hat ja jemand da Erfahrung. 
Gruß Jens


----------



## Crotalus (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zielfisch Hecht, welche Wobbler/Blinker größe?*

Ernsthaft sind zwar möglicherweise die Raubfische zeitweise auf eine Beute "eingeschossen", dennoch wird gerade ein Hecht auch auf - zu dem Zeitpunkt - untypische Beute häufig gehen.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle einfach mal auf Gummifische mit ordentlichen Reizen setzen, also Kopyto in 12 cm etc.
Diese kannst du mit einem leichten Jigkopf noch sehr schön in deinem Bereich fischen. Zudem sind sie auch recht günstig und fangen


----------



## fischplaya (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zielfisch Hecht, welche Wobbler/Blinker größe?*

tach,
habe bei mir vor der tür drei seen mit ungefähr der gleichen tiefe.
Das wasser dort ist auch je nach witterung verschieden sauber.
Bei mir haben sich auf hecht die Spinner von Mepps in der größe 3-4 gut bewährt und die farben sollten singnalfarben sein z.B. fluorrot, fluororange oder einfach einen Mepps Agila 
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/images/mepps/5208001P.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/mepps-aglia-tiger-p-3176.html&usg=__4-dZAPGt3-aiqtq5U-RU5MgSDwc=&h=250&w=250&sz=10&hl=de&start=11&um=1&tbnid=JII4pnliDMZogM:&tbnh=111&tbnw=111&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dmepps%2Bagila%26hl%3Dde%26sa%3DN%26um%3D1
Auf diesen spinner sthehn nicht nur Hechte sonder auch bach- und regenbogenforellen.
Doch wenn du mehr auf Wobbler stehst dann benutze  einen 18cm langen wobbler mit hechtdesingn haben mir auch schon gute fische erbracht. was auch sehr gut geht sind gummifische in gold-braun mit einer länge von ungefähr 5-7cm
lg fishplaya|wavey:


----------



## Jeens (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zielfisch Hecht, welche Wobbler/Blinker größe?*

Hallo,
besten Dank für eure Antworten, ihr habt mir gut weitergeholfen.


----------



## Borg (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zielfisch Hecht, welche Wobbler/Blinker größe?*



Jeens schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe nun seit ein paar Tagen immer im Internet geschaut nach Informationen über Blinkern auf Hecht. Jedoch war ich bis jetzt immer der Ansicht wenn der Wobbler oder Blinker klein ist beißen auch kleinere Hechte an und bei großen Wobblern nur broße Hechte. Jedoch nach und nach zweifel ich daran da ich auch gehört habe das Hechte lieber an etwas größere Köder beißen als an die kleinen in der Größe von kleinen Spinnern.
> Was stimmt ?



Also als ich mich seinerzeit beim Fachhändler bezüglich Hechte angeln hab beraten lassen, bekam ich als Antwort:"Lieber Grössere nehmen! Ein Löwe frisst schliesslich auch keine Mäuse!". Habe mir dann also "schweres" Gerät zugelegt und siehe da, mein erster Biss auf meinen ca. 15 cm langen Wobbler war ein Barsch von 8 cm |supergri (gut, hätte auch lieber nen Hecht gehabt). Den hab ich dann aber wieder freigelassen, da ich mir dachte, wer den Mut hat ein Gegner anzugreifen, der fast doppelt so gross ist wie man selbst, hat die Freiheit verdient. Bei Hechten haben sich meiner bescheidenen Erfahrung nach aber auch grössere Wobbler und Blinker bewährt.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zielfisch Hecht, welche Wobbler/Blinker größe?*

Normalerweise kommt der Leitsatz grosse Köder - grosse Fische schon hin.
Allerdings gibt es da auch (teilweise berechenbare) Ausnahmen.
Schau mal in die nächste Fisch und Fang (August Ausgabe) Da steht was zu dem Thema drin...|rolleyes


----------



## Jeens (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zielfisch Hecht, welche Wobbler/Blinker größe?*

Ok danke für eure Hilfe . Die Zeitschrift werd ich mir holen.
Der Barsch schien da ja sehr gierig zu sein . Auf jeden Fall danke für eure Antworten . 
Gruß Jens


----------

